# Recipe for Doggie Valentine Biscuits?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I've just found my heart shaped cookie cutters, and thought I might make Valentine biscuits for the local hounds. Does anyone have a good recipe for the sort of dough you can cut? I usually make liver or tuna goop, and just spread it out before baking!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

DogAware.com: Dog Treat Recipes
Some these look really good..Im lazy about cooking treats...but should try it sometime. Stella LOVES freeze dried liver treats. They are expensive but small, dry (so dont leave a residue), and not stinky  So I just buy those mostly..


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Ms Stella - I think I will try a combination of the liver biscuit, a human carrot shortbread recipe I found (I kid you not!) some beetroot to make it all pink, and a yoghurt mix for decorating .... I may be gone some time!


----------

